# [solved]唉。R61装gentoo，悲剧，折腾一个下午

## leiking

以前好使的。重装。问题卡在网络上。

用net-setup eth0设置后，ping 192.168.1.1 目标地址不可达。

怀疑是网卡驱动的事。不知道怎么搞。

82566MM这个破卡。。。。

求助！！！！！Last edited by leiking on Thu Jun 14, 2012 2:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## astroscry

net-setup

----------

## s4426565

 *leiking wrote:*   

> 以前好使的。重装。问题卡在网络上。
> 
> 用net-setup eth0设置后，ping 192.168.1.1 目标地址不可达。
> 
> 怀疑是网卡驱动的事。不知道怎么搞。
> ...

 

问题应该是内核对你这个网卡的驱动没有被mini livecd 加载。用旧的mini livecd试试 你以前用的livecd可以的话就用以前的装就好了。因为反正其他都是网上下载的都是最新的。livecd只要能驱动网卡就好了

----------

## leiking

 *s4426565 wrote:*   

>  *leiking wrote:*   以前好使的。重装。问题卡在网络上。
> 
> 用net-setup eth0设置后，ping 192.168.1.1 目标地址不可达。
> 
> 怀疑是网卡驱动的事。不知道怎么搞。
> ...

 

mini livecd linux内核太低，我现在都用securecd装了。

感谢

----------

